# Small frogs for an 8gal tank?



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a spare 8gal tank that I'd like to try and keep some small frogs in. 

Yesterday, in my LFS, I saw a whole load of tiny 'Albino Dwarf Frogs' (that's how he had them labelled) and they certainly were albino and small (about 1 inch max).
They were in a standard aquarium full of water and were swimming about like mad. Some had even jumped into the Penguin Tetra tank next door and were pretending to be schooling fish!

I've read up quite a bit on frogs and have encountered the ADF, which I'm not that keen on keeping. However, I can't find anything on the tiny albino ones.

Anyone give me any ideas about tiny aquatic frogs (ones that can live in a tank with no 'land')?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

They get big (for an aquatic frog anyway) and kill/eat fish, so i'd keep it to just frogs. If you always wanted just frogs in that tank and always in that tank i'd only go with 1-2, i've seen them get 5", and that's a whole lotta frog for 8 gallons


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I would just get a bunch of african dwarf frogs they don't get that big- up to about 1.25 in.
You could get about 6 for an 8 gallon.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ADF frogs don't usualy/never come in albino or i have yet to have seen it happen. What your looking at is a ACF, african clawed frog. One of these will outgrow your 8 gallon. Just in case there is a way to tell them apart...but i forget it...i think if the eyes are on the top of its head its a ACF and if they are on the sides its an ADF or visa versa


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

ADF has WEBBED feet.
ACF had CLAWED feet.
I think that's the best way to tell them apart.

Some differences of opinion here. A lot of people and sites say the ADF will get no bigger than about 2" max and the ACF is the one that grows big. Others say the ADF grows big too. The internet is a weird and wonderful place....

It is strange that no-one has heard of the dwarf albino frogs, although I imagine there's a 99% chance that my LFS doesn't really know what they are and has labelled them wrong. Looking forward to finding out what they are when I can get down there tomorrow.


----------

